# Canterbury Park and Ride



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have been to New Dover Road today as I had to go to the Hoapital and Im not happy. They are allowing cars to park in the spaces for the Xmas Period. It was full although 2 motorhomes have parked there and it does empty out the later the day goes so at 4.30 there were a few spaces. They might have cordoned off some spaces I couldnt see.
Im staying there thursday night with Happy Runner and Ray C as wea are meeting up.
I will phone tomorrow and see what is going on and I will report back tomorrow. missanoyed.com


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I seem to remember this happening in December last year too?

We rocked up one Saturday in December last year only to find some cars in the Motorhome spaces. Fortunately there was still space for us.

It wasn't clear whether it was officially sanctioned in any way or just that the main car park was full so some car drivers had decided to use the Motorhome spaces?

The Park and Ride is open on Sundays in December too, I believe? Ordinarily you can't get in on a Sunday, only out.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The bus driver said they had sanctioned it so what i would like to know is if it is full what do the Motor Homes do could they wait outside on the very wide bit they have for London Coaches I will check out the Sunday parking again you could be right


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Was looking to use this place this week but now I will find a new site to park up in on way to Dover/France/Spain.Canterburys loss.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

locovan said:


> The bus driver said they had sanctioned it so what i would like to know is if it is full what do the Motor Homes do could they wait outside on the very wide bit they have for London Coaches I will check out the Sunday parking again you could be right


Mavis

Maybe you should also ask whether, if they are sanctioning cars in the MH spaces, they will sanction MHs taking up 2 car spaces? We could still drive to the service point - unless they would like us to dump the grey waste in the CP 

Geoff


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Right I have phoned --any problems phone 01227 862 000 
They have allowed cars to park but there will be spaces for M/Homes.
If any problem stay outside on the big block paving thats on the right as you go in (where the School Buses park) and tell the office that Colin said it was OK and wait for a space. It will still be ok overnight as the cars will all be gone.
They are opened for Sunday between 9am -6pm up until 23d December 

Geoff yes you can get to the Service point I did check that. :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

locovan said:


> Right I have phoned --any problems phone 01227 862 000
> They have allowed cars to park but there will be spaces for M/Homes.
> If any problem stay outside on the big block paving thats on the right as you go in (where the School Buses park) and tell the office that Colin said it was OK and wait for a space. It will still be ok overnight as the cars will all be gone.
> They are opened for Sunday between 9am -6pm up until 23d December
> ...


Mavis, thanks.

Of course practical problem is that if the MH bays were full one cannot see that till one is almost at the 'In' barrier. Then I would be inclined to go in, use the Service Point and refuse to pay because there is no parking - and off to the 'King Billy' at Ickham for a good meal and bottle of wine (OK expensive)

OK bit swervy but I am not having a good morning :roll:

Geoff


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You can see as soon as you come past where the bus parks so if full you can turn round -- :wink:


----------

